# Going back down to WV, need advice



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, so I couldn't get in the lodge at the Elk River lol, so I'm actually IN elkins, downtown. BLUGH. Anyhoo, I know there are a lot of rivers reasonably close to fish;

Problem: I haven't fished them and don't know where to start. Anyone got any news on what's hatching, or is it still parachute adams season? 

Also, plz help me pick some rivers! I don't want your tiny wild-trout honey hole b/c I have a 9' rod and would hate to defoliate your spot so I can cast  Just some medium sized water with some wild and some stocker trout.

Thankya


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> OK, so I couldn't get in the lodge at the Elk River lol, so I'm actually IN elkins, downtown. BLUGH. Anyhoo, I know there are a lot of rivers reasonably close to fish;
> 
> Problem: I haven't fished them and don't know where to start. Anyone got any news on what's hatching, or is it still parachute adams season?
> 
> ...


I was actually considering providing you with a few of my honey holes on small streams...until I read the 9' rod part. I have enough trouble with a 7'9" 3wt. 

I honestly haven't fished the stocked stuff in quite a while, and may never do it again willingly. I've "seen the light" and it holds no comparison to the wild fish that may only be half their size. I've caught holdover fish in the past from North Fork of the South Branch down by Seneca Rocks, there is a C&R section right at the rocks that is great water. Closer to you would be Shavers Fork, and the C&R section there I'm told has a lot of fish, but I have not been there. Other streams you'll be close to would be Glady Fork and Laurel Fork, they are between Shavers and NF of S Branch on US33. 

I will warn you the water is LOW down there right now. I was in the area last weekend and the small streams were a lot tougher because of the low water. I abandoned most of the conventional dries that had been working for me (stimulators, EHC, etc...) and dropped down to #18 black ants and #20 Griffith's Gnats.

I'll shoot you a PM about a couple of "other" spots.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Why not fish for smallies? Are you in Elkins right now? Then tell me where you are cause I will be going out fishing. If need be I have a few rods.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in Hilliard, Ohio right now  I'll be on Glady Fork rd this weekend starting at about 10pm. I thought about fishing smallies down on the greenbrier but the heaviest rod I have is a 5 weight and I haven't got too many bass flies. I typically throw a little crayfish pattern that's good on carp for smallies, and green woolly buggers 

Is the greenbrier fishing well for smallies right now? If so, I'd love to catch a few big ones, my biggest on a fly is only like 13" and pales in comparison to the 17-19" fish I've caught before on spinning tackle... I've caught a lot of big smallies that way, and would love for my first 20" to come on a fly 

A 12+" brookie would be awesome too.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Dont know about Greenbrier lately but the Tygart is though! Caught a nice 14 inch spotted bass in Phillipi(Monday) and seen some huge smallies in the deep section and 2 muskies! 5wt is fine for SMB and I use my 3wt at least once a week on them.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

You and your tiny tackle  I dunno bout a 3 weight to throw a bass bug haha, but whatever  we'll see.

I'll have to check out the tygart for sure!

Just about to head out the door now, gotta stop by gander mtn / dicks and try to find some lightweight wicking bottoms to get the sweat off of me without keeping me warm haha.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> You and your tiny tackle  I dunno bout a 3 weight to throw a bass bug haha, but whatever  we'll see.
> 
> I'll have to check out the tygart for sure!
> 
> Just about to head out the door now, gotta stop by gander mtn / dicks and try to find some lightweight wicking bottoms to get the sweat off of me without keeping me warm haha.


Wet wade in shorts every now and then when it's hot, that'll cool you off!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah yeah, I know  but my sweeeeeet new boots screw my ankles up b/c they're sized for me wearing my waders  

And I refuse to destroy myself in my Teva sandals  until I can afford some of simm's new pursuit sandals (and boy, it'll be a looonnngggg time) I'll stick to being hot in the waders lol. But I'm backpacking them in this time  we'll see if it's rewarding


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Yeah yeah, I know  but my sweeeeeet new boots screw my ankles up b/c they're sized for me wearing my waders
> 
> And I refuse to destroy myself in my Teva sandals  until I can afford some of simm's new pursuit sandals (and boy, it'll be a looonnngggg time) I'll stick to being hot in the waders lol. But I'm backpacking them in this time  we'll see if it's rewarding


A pair of the neoprene wading socks would probably work inside your wading boots. I know Orvis sells those, and I think someone said Simms does, as well. It would be cheaper than buying the sandals!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

So, the trout were scarce this trip. We went up Shavers fork for a ways and caught a few rainbows, maybe 20 total  Day 2 we fished the elk C&R area and my dad's FIRST FISH came on a stimulator. 23" rainbow. I'm so jealous 

I forgot my sunglasses that day so it was rough going and I missed a ton of fish, it was horrible. Like, 15 fish in a row. Turned out the fly itself was... cursed? I don't know. my dad couldn't hook fish on it either.

I got 3 fish the whole day out of over 20 strikes, and was able to end the day on a high note with a 17" fish on a little wooly bugger 

day 3 we caught a lot of smallish fish in the ripples, and I caught a cedar waxwing  they were chasing the flies around and eventually one of them caught one in the wing. he lost a wing feather but got away alive, so that's a plus. Hopefully he'll stay alive?


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Fished the Elk as well this past weekend. We spent all of our time in the C&R area. Size 28-32 midges were working for others, we spent the bulk of our time throwing large terrestrials. My version of a foam chernobyl ant was working very well...we call it the Michael Jackson Ant...Chernobyl with black foam body, white rubber legs, and white indicator. 

Slack pools were producing decent sized browns up to 15" with the ant and beetles presented with a 'plop'. 

We got many smaller rainbows and brook trout in the pocket riffles with a size 20-22 BWO dry. Other folks had reported success using an 18-22 BWO dropper underneath a large terrestrial or stimulator type fly size 12-14.

It was a great trip and long to be back soon...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey TexsasPete! You did well!! I probably be fishing the Slaty section this weekend.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

im moving down to elkins on the 21st to go to davis and elkins college where im studying outdoor education and tourism development. im not gonna have a car and maybe not even a bike. One of my major concerns is that im not going to get to fish as much as i had planned to because i have no way to get around. are there any spots at all within walking distance of the college? any help would be greatly appriciated...one of the main reasons i choose D&E was for the fishing opportunities that are around the area. Its just like i said though i have no way to get there. so if walking to spots is an option, ill gladly take it. thanks!


----------

